# Anyone have an extra shoulder today?



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

I just need one to cry on. I don’t know where this is all coming from. I’ve been doing good the past few weeks, haven’t cried since I can’t remember when. All of a sudden this weekend my emotions came out of left field and have left me feeling sadder and lonelier than I’ve felt in a good while. Does this happen to anyone else? I’m having a hard time concentrating at work; all I can think about is him and how much I miss him.


----------



## JennaLynne (Sep 13, 2011)

*raises my hand* I have run into this as well JAW - I am not sure where you are at with your relationship but I have been trying to get H to try to reconsile -- and everytime I think I am moving forward with that - I feel I get pushed back 3 steps. It's hard - so hard....but I am happy to lend my shoulder if you'd like.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Hang in there----we are here for you. You are not alone.


----------



## Finconsult079526 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have periods like that. I'll be good for days and then I'll here a song that reminds me we're seperated and I'm losing my wife and I break down and cry like a baby in the corner of the shower. I have been working with a counsel that tells me this is because I have tried in the past to bury my feelings rather than experience them. If I say to myself I am sad or mad or lonely today its sucks but I DO feel better. 

Don't try and bury your feelings. Embrace them. Let them flow. You will feel better.

Also, know that we are here for you and it does get better. We all know in one way or another what your are feeling.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Has been happening to me the past couple weeks JAW... I'll be fine, then all of a sudden BAM tears are rolling and I'm doubled over... sometimes it starts to subside, then comes back like waves on the beach. Sometimes the tears just flow without any of the contorting pain, I'll be doing something around the house and my face is just wet. I had thought this sadness was gone since for the past couple months until recent weeks I felt healed, I guess not, but it seems like a different part of me is grieving now and for different things. It sucks.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, I have those days that hit me out of the blue. The past few days have been great. Last week, I was where you are now. The brighter days are coming. In the meantime, please feel free to cry on my shoulder all you want. Let those tears roll.


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

Keep your head up JAW were all here for you. I have been having ups and downs all week grrr.


----------



## forever learning (Sep 28, 2010)

My shoulder is available too..

I have been having a hard time of late....It must be in the air. I thought I was doing pretty good but...nope went backwards quite abit....now I have my head down and trying to fight back


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Me three. But I no longer cry for my H, but sometimes for the loss of the marriage and eveything I had invested in it. Plus the loss of my SD, who had turned on me and is acting like an azz (probably because of something her daddy told her) But I decided a long time ago....keep moving forward, don't reminise on what was, pray, pray and pray some more. Praying for you too.


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Yesterday was rough for me too. At least today I was back at work so that takes my mind off of things just a little bit.

I've cried on a few shoulders so if anyone wants to cry on mine, I'm okay with that.


----------



## hopelessdenialpain (Sep 24, 2011)

My shoulder is available. I have read people have their good days and not so good days. 

I am had a better day today (at least a few hours) but you are not alone; I am having the same problem of not being able to concentrate at work because all I can think about is us.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, friends, for all your kinds words. I KNOW I'm not the only one going through it; we're all hurting. The fact that you all came here and spoke to me during your hard time speaks volumes. Thanks again. I hope we all have a better week ahead. ((((hugs)))) to all of you.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

How did that song go? Lean on me, when you're not strong.

Maybe your shoulder will be available on our bad days. That is the beauty of this site. We are all going through this roller coaster, so we know how you feel. Thanks for the hugs. Hugs are always good.


----------



## canyouou (Sep 29, 2011)

My shoulder is available too..


----------

